# Allergies



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

The past few years my hunting trips have been all but ruined by allergies. This is especially true of elk hunts. I'm fine while I'm hiking around but as soon as I stop to glass I start sneezing and blowing my nose like crazy. The archery hunt is obviously the worst but it's a problem all the way up to the first snow. 
I've tried every medication I can think of; Zyrtec, Claritin, Benadryl, etc. Does anyone else have this problem? Any recommendations? I can't do another season like that.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I have used Dymista (prescription nasal spray) and it has worked well. Over the counter meds don't seem to cut it very much (and I feel like I've tried them all). The best OTC I use is Alavert- you have to take it everyday and start before the allergies really hit, but it is fairly cheap. Good eye-drops- Naphcon A- also help. Guys who have never had allergies would never understand.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Make a appointment with a allergist and go in and have the 28 or so pricks of death done to find out what you are allergic to. Then take it from there, you'll be a lot happier and not so drugged up.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

My cousin came back from an LDS mission and was allergic to EVERYTHING. The allergist test pricks all came back positive except for like 3 I believe. He now goes in for allergy shots year round every month or so and is doing way better. I don't think it breaks the bank but it helps him a lot more than any medication.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I had an employee that would get a Kenalog shot every season.
http://www.drugs.com/mtm/kenalog-10-injection.html


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the info, everyone. I think the nasal spray might be the ticket. If I can get home and get some cold water on my face or take a shower it seems to clear things up almost instantly. In the meantime, I think I'll make an appointment with an allergist. Thanks again!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

One thing on the allergy pills that you are taking, are you getting the ones behind the counter where you need ID at the pharmacy or just the ones out on the shelves? My allergist recommended that if I had a problem to take Zertec and get them from the pharmacy and not the ones just out on the shelves.

I do feel your pain, for years I had problems hunting turkeys in the spring down in the cedars until I got onto the good drugs.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

I'd suggest getting tested for the specific plants and trees that grow where you typically hunt. 

My son is allergic to sagebrush, so we try to stay in the quakies and pines. Obviously it isn't always possible to avoid sagebrush in Utah, but just being aware and trying to stay away from it does help mitigate the issue.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The ones with a D, Claritin-D, Zyrtec-D, etc. are the ones behind the counter that have the suphedrin in them, stronger stuff for congestion.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i'd do what most others said but i'd also add one thing. find someone with bees in the area that you hunt and start buying up some honey. its no miracle cure but it will lessen your body's defenses to what you're allergic to.


----------

